# My ride



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

dam need your help it says my pics are to big i just got a cd made haw can i make this work any one thanks.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

dam anyone


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

if it helps any its a kodak cd


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

go there to upload them ,just chose to size before you upload the on the site,then copy link here  

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

heres one


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

a few more


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

where is the ``piston pump`` :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

email the pictures to yourself and sometimes it asks if you want to make them smaller 
check yes 
then save the pictures in your email


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ab


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Where did you get those tank plugs???


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: what it do


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i have 16inch cills in the back 8 inch up front..


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

now lets see a pics of the piston pump at work :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

..


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

my moon roof


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

tank plugs got them at show time. what it do with out piston pump it was hitting 28 with the wrong coils with new coils dont know yet have to brake them in.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

give me a few weeks and ill have some pics of it hopping


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Lets keep in mind its not done i stioll need my trunk lid back. some pinstrip chrome under. and put on my new rims.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 4 2006, 06:04 PM~4775954
> *give me a few weeks and ill have some pics of it hopping
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are those roadstars.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

the one on it yes the new ones are chinas


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

did it all my self only thing i sent out was paint and inter . did the lift and hydros myself as well as my sounds


----------



## CRAZY_MONTE (Jan 13, 2006)

1987 REGAL are you running #6 or#8 hoses to the front ? R U running the 13 gear you mention a while back? show us what it do as soon as you can , :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

in the pic i have 2 #6 to the front i redid in to one #* to the front with 2 # 6 split and yes a 13 gear marzoochie. with 8 batts to the front 3 to the back pumps.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 4 2006, 03:03 PM~4775950
> *tank plugs got them at show time.
> *



didn't see them on the website.....I guess I call and ask for the **nut looking** tank plugs???? :dunno:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

we are going to try to hand hop it today and barke them all post up asap


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 4 2006, 04:16 PM~4776033
> *didn't see them on the website.....I guess I call and ask for the **nut looking** tank plugs???? :dunno:
> *


try homies i went last week to pick some up for my cuz there same ones like 4.50 ea


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

:worship: NICE REGAL


----------



## CRAZY_MONTE (Jan 13, 2006)

hey just my suggestion if your pump is back door is for more flow and with one#8 to the front i think is restraining the oil flow from the 2 pressure ports ,are your pressure ports 1/2 or larger? im pretty sure they are i would try 2 #8 to the front so they could carry ALL the oil the pump is pushing, hey what state you stay at?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

damn does ur car have much reinforcement'?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 4 2006, 04:00 PM~4775927
> *..
> *


How'd those get bent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

reds used to offer tank plugs just like that i had some few years ago.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 4 2006, 03:18 PM~4776043
> *try homies i went last week to pick some up for my cuz there same ones like 4.50 ea
> *


know there web site????


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

k those got bent off hopping and overlocking. thanks for your input on those hoses ill try that out next.i only got a partial wrap . i was supose to be a street car but that switch got a hold of me :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

im from CAlie. its not the best but for my frist ride i think i did prety good.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

any more Qs just ask im gana take it out for a spin ill be back on later


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

never mind im blocked in


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## CRAZY_MONTE (Jan 13, 2006)

1987 regal R U in santa ana california?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

could those a arms be any more extended? :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

they only got 1inch and 1/4 clasic custom whats so funy


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

was for a long time 13 years but know in lake elsinore.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 4 2006, 06:52 PM~4777178
> *they only got 1inch and 1/4 clasic custom whats so funy
> *


them shit look like negative 1 inch lol


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya i got some new ones 2 inch ext.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 4 2006, 07:18 PM~4777309
> *ya i got some new ones 2 inch ext.
> *


str8,looks good btw,get some pics of it getting up :thumbsdown:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 4 2006, 06:17 PM~4777302
> *them shit look like negative 1 inch lol
> *


 :0 yeah, frame caving in?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

You are going to break the shit outta your car. Have fun with it tho.

Rob


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THIS IS A ALTERNATIVE PRESSURE SYSTEM, USING THE BACK DOOR METHOD


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE'S A FEW MORE :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2006, 04:59 AM~4780239
> *THIS IS A ALTERNATIVE PRESSURE SYSTEM, USING THE BACK DOOR METHOD
> *


Nice shop security :biggrin: and im following it all except the dump on the second pressure out let wouldn't that restrict the pressure flow or does it help it???


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks ron for the pics is that your block your useing and where do you get your y fitting.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

only q i got is why two dumps? i mean you only need one for return right pm me.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

how much for that pump ron?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

you got pics of your pump in da works with that back door set-up


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

not yet


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 5 2006, 04:42 PM~4782819
> *not yet
> *


Damn


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 5 2006, 02:42 PM~4782819
> *not yet
> *


You have pics of you internals with the tank off??


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that is nice 
i really like your regal


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 5 2006, 07:36 AM~4780274
> *Nice shop security :biggrin:
> *


Looks like it may hurt shooting it with no grip.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Feb 5 2006, 03:22 PM~4783092
> *Looks like it may hurt shooting it with no grip.
> *


ya i notived that too but Rons a GANGSTER he can handle it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

with tank off no but when i blow a seal or something ill take pics of the inside. thanks to all who like my ride.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

any one got any ideas of how to fit my two 10's and 2 audiobahn amps the 4hct and the 2300 amp.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 4 2006, 03:25 PM~4775706
> *ab
> *


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 4 2006, 04:16 PM~4776032
> *in the pic i have 2 #6 to the front i redid in to one #* to the front with 2 # 6 split and yes a 13 gear marzoochie. with 8 batts to the front 3 to the back pumps.
> *


is the 3 batts on the drivers side the ones you tap into for the rear pumps


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 5 2006, 07:36 AM~4780274
> *Nice shop security :biggrin:  and im following it all except the dump on the second pressure out let wouldn't that restrict the pressure flow or does it help it???
> *


NAW,THIS IS SHOP PROTECTION......WIT A EXTRA CLIP FOR THE MOTHER FUCKERS THAT CAN RUN FAST!!!!!!!!
I DON'T WANT TO GO INTO DETAILS ON THE PUMP,BUT LOOK WITCH DIRECTION THE SECOND DUMP IS PLUMBED......????? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2006, 10:58 PM~4786200
> *NAW,THIS IS SHOP PROTECTION......WIT A EXTRA CLIP FOR THE MOTHER FUCKERS THAT CAN RUN FAST!!!!!!!!
> I DON'T WANT TO GO INTO DETAILS ON THE PUMP,BUT LOOK WITCH DIRECTION THE SECOND DUMP IS PLUMBED......????? :biggrin:
> *


I like that shop protection too here some of mine WHICH ONE DO I CHOOSE LOL :biggrin: i noticed that


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 6 2006, 01:01 AM~4786213
> *I like that shop protection too here some of mine WHICH ONE DO I CHOOSE LOL :biggrin: i noticed that
> *


OOOOOUH SOMEBODY'S GOT HEAT......BETTER WATCH IT,YOU CAN SHOT YOUR EYE OUT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2006, 11:50 PM~4786365
> *OOOOOUH SOMEBODY'S GOT HEAT......BETTER WATCH IT,YOU CAN SHOT YOUR EYE OUT
> *


HA HA HA CHRISTMAS STORY CLASSIC MOVIE BUT I DONT HAVE THE RED RIDER LEVER ACTION BB GUN WITH THE COMPASS IN THE STOCK :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 5 2006, 09:32 PM~4784581
> *is the 3 batts on the drivers side the ones you tap into for the rear pumps
> *


yes


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice Regal,homie....heres mine-an 84-running 3 gates,12 batteries,4 switches,14 & 8 inch cyl.,on 13's with a v-8.Driven daily. Sorry pics r blurry


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

1 more


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 6 2006, 06:03 PM~4790038
> *yes
> *


whos ready to see some pics of this ride hoppin? 

meeeeee :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good guys,.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 6 2006, 05:14 PM~4790172
> *whos ready to see some pics of this ride hoppin?
> 
> meeeeee :wave:
> *


this wekend ill prob cut a turn off and then get some pics.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 6 2006, 03:33 PM~4790339
> *this wekend ill prob cut a turn off and then get some pics.
> *


Hook your rear pump to your front lines and lock the front end up over night them coils will drop the reason i say use your rear pumps is so you dont put stress on your front pumphead by over locking it to crush the coils


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now thats somethin new to me.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

prety smart ive been doing it with my front pump. left it for like 38 hrs. and nothing but the pasenger side gave in now broke and gave me 1in travel but driver side is still not broken


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

left it on 3 wheel see if that will brake the drive side


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 6 2006, 07:10 PM~4791903
> *prety smart ive been doing it with my front pump. left it for like 38 hrs. and nothing but the pasenger side gave in now broke and gave me 1in travel but driver side is still not broken
> *


Use the rear pumps you can lock the driver side up more than the pass and you will be set onece the brake in leave the ass end down or use the front pump to lift the ass and hope the front using the rear pumps too to break them in a little more its allot of back and forth with the hoses and rebleadding the front pump but it works


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

speed bumps are your friends :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wheres more pics of this hoppin at :dunno:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

belive me i went through some already. got all 4 tires off the ground.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 6 2006, 05:03 PM~4790038
> *yes
> *


ARE THE 2 YELLOW WIRES GOING TO THE BACK PUMP


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 7 2006, 04:54 PM~4796925
> *ARE THE 2 YELLOW WIRES GOING TO THE BACK PUMP
> *


those two yellow wires you see in the back of the batts on the left go to the noids then to the batts *batts to the front taped into 3 for the back.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Your moon roof was it sand blasted??


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya it was etched with sand


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 7 2006, 04:58 PM~4796956
> *those two yellow wires you see in the back of the batts on the left go to the noids then to the batts *batts to the front taped into 3 for the back.
> *


:thumbsup: I FORGOT ABOUT THE NOIDS. THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOPPING


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

How is that for some reason I cant find out any infomation on how that is done. I do engravings but with a dremel tool. I am interested in learning to sand blast.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

its done with a airbrush fabed to take sand. David ? did it for me he came out in the lowride mag as the master engraver


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks I will look into it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

NICE RIDE HOMIE!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hey i just noticed we got the same batteries :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2006, 05:38 PM~4776124
> *reds used to offer tank plugs just like that i had some few years ago.
> *


yeah, they still do but for $15 not $4.50 i was wanting some bad not to long ago.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still learnin,


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 5 2006, 11:31 AM~4780922
> *thanks ron for the pics is that your block your useing and where do you get your y fitting.
> *


i have some some of the y-fittings in stock,, holla if your still intrested


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ne hopping pics yet?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice regal.. so when do you want to hop.. let me know and We have a car ready to hop.. Not radical either


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 9 2006, 08:52 PM~4814076
> *Nice regal.. so when do you want to hop.. let me know and We have a car ready to hop.. Not radical either
> *


as soon as i brake in these coils real good for sure. what you guys think my ride is worth i might sell and get a 64


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

where are those hopping pics :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 10 2006, 09:54 PM~4823368
> *where are those hopping pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

cant hop with out coils


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

its not that hard to break in coils........


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

mang how long does it take to break coils in... 

he just to want to play with us :0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2006, 08:01 AM~4780241
> *HERE'S A FEW MORE :angry:
> *


WHats the purpose of the back door?
.from what I see, I'm thinking that its for the oil to return faster to the pump making the fluid cycle faster and powerful on the high pressure (ejection) don't know please correct me, thank you


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Feb 11 2006, 07:25 AM~4825605
> *WHats the purpose of the back door?
> .from what I see, I'm thinking that its for the oil to return faster to the pump making the fluid cycle faster and powerful on the high pressure (ejection) don't know please correct me, thank you
> *


its to gain 2 pressure insted of one it allows for more oil flow if done right.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

fuck i just noticed a slight buckle on the pass side of my ride fucking pist not even out yet and i already fucked it up. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

o ya i cut the coils and im getting like 28 but im not good on the switch i cant catch the switch it keep bottoming out like on the 3 hit


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

FIND THE SWEET SPOT ON THE SWICTH AND POST PICS OF THIS BACK DOOR SHIT IN ACTION..COME ON HOMIE STOP BULL SHITTIN


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

> *1987regal Posted Yesterday, 04:31 PM
> fuck i just noticed a slight buckle on the pass side of my ride fucking pist not even out yet and i already fucked it up.    *


 better find what is bending and start reinforcing. that slight buckle will turn into a big ass cant fix buckle...good luck


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 12 2006, 11:03 PM~4836090
> *FIND THE SWEET SPOT ON THE SWICTH AND POST PICS OF THIS BACK DOOR SHIT IN ACTION..COME ON HOMIE STOP BULL SHITTIN
> *


seriously :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 13 2006, 07:43 AM~4838106
> *better find what is bending and start reinforcing. that slight buckle will turn into a big ass cant fix buckle...good luck
> *


lol yea for real,just look in the super buckel topic :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 12 2006, 10:03 PM~4836090
> *FIND THE SWEET SPOT ON THE SWICTH AND POST PICS OF THIS BACK DOOR SHIT IN ACTION..COME ON HOMIE STOP BULL SHITTIN
> *


what do you mean by sweet spot


----------



## CRAZY_MONTE (Jan 13, 2006)

I THINK 'SWEET SPOT' MEANS FIND THE RYTHM OF THE SWITCH,THEN TAKE PICS OF THE CAR HOPPING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed some pix of it in action would be nice.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i read through all this bullshit and no pics yet!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN YOU! lol


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

regals are good for buckling up ..good luck


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: where is the hopping pics or video :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

pics of the buckle! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

lol coño mang where da pics mang, chet :rofl:


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

Damn can homie fix his buckle 1st. patience young jedi!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i just read through all this too.. b.s. :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

oh he buckled his shyt? :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

18 years old back yard built on my own hate all you want right now id rather fix my prob than take time out to show you what it can do.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 22 2006, 09:43 PM~4906937
> *18 years old back yard built on my own hate all you want right now id rather fix my prob than take time out to show you what it can do.
> *


calm down buddy im younger then you and doin my shit backyard.but dont expect us to believe anything without pics


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 22 2006, 11:52 PM~4907038
> *calm down buddy im younger then you and doin my shit backyard.but dont expect us to believe anything without pics
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 22 2006, 11:43 PM~4906937
> *18 years old back yard built on my own hate all you want right now id rather fix my prob than take time out to show you what it can do.
> *


not hating homie, im glad 2 hear your doin evrything on your own. i was just tryin get u 2 show us some pics, maybe later i guess :dunno:


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

don't H8


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

hate, hate , hate thats all anyone ever says on this site, your a hater, go drink some haterade, wtf so if your not a hater then your a ____ what? you ever notice someone will post a question like "hows my car look"? then some "hater" will say "well it has big ass wheels a soup can looking mufler and the crazyiest looking vinyl shit all down the side i think its ugly". then the guy who ask for peoples oppinion says " fuck you hater" :dunno: so i guess if you dont hate then your a nut swinger


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2006, 05:59 AM~4780239
> *THIS IS A ALTERNATIVE PRESSURE SYSTEM, USING THE BACK DOOR METHOD
> *


WTF???????? What is that suppose to do? Thats alot of money sittin there.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

hey "187 regal" did you extend your a_arms


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 1 2006, 08:11 PM~4956379
> *hey "187 regal" did you extend your a_arms
> *


contols are 1inch and 1/4 a arms are 1 inch in the pic but 2 inch now.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2006, 09:52 PM~4956982
> *contols are 1inch and 1/4 a arms are 1 inch in the pic but 2 inch now.
> *


controls :dunno:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

controls are the rear those i exyenf the ippders 1inch and 1/4


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2006, 10:13 PM~4957082
> *controls are the rear those i exyenf the ippders 1inch and 1/4
> *


 :dunno: what did you say


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 23 2006, 03:45 AM~4908865
> *hate, hate , hate thats all anyone ever says on this site, your a hater, go drink some haterade, wtf so if your not a hater then your a ____ what? you ever notice someone will post a question like "hows my car look"?  then some "hater" will say "well it has big ass wheels  a soup can looking mufler and the crazyiest looking vinyl shit all down the side i think its ugly". then the guy who ask for peoples oppinion says " fuck you hater"  :dunno: so i guess if you dont hate then your a nut swinger
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

on the back control arms the upper ones. i extended them 1inch and 1/4


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

locks to 16inch cills just need a slip yoke


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2006, 10:30 PM~4957218
> *locks to 16inch cills just need a slip yoke
> *


 :thumbsup: hey 187 is that your shop card in the other forums


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

yup thats my shop i do custom lowrider bikes and hydros. this is my cruz night also.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Are you in progress of fixing your quarter panel on the Regal yet so we can all see it in action soon . I am anxios to see what it can do ? :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2006, 10:30 PM~4957218
> *locks to 16inch cills just need a slip yoke
> *


I have a Telescopic Drive shaft if anyone is Interested.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 2 2006, 11:04 AM~4959726
> *Are you in progress of fixing your quarter panel on the Regal yet so we can all see it in action soon . I am anxios to see what it can do ?  :0
> *


its not the hoping thats fuclking it up its the 3 wheels . but i had some pics but thaey didnt get any of it in the air http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=242770 im going to hop again this sat and im going to have my friend take pics and vid. and post them up. that day ill be hoping with out the piston im trying something new so i can use it for that day.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

non piston just pump 7 batts burnt motor and leaking cill. :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hitting 36 without the piston still havent tried it with the piston( keep in mind in not good on the switch)


----------

